# Power Point aufnehmen



## sunflower84 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wusste nicht wo meine Frage sonst rein passt.

Ich muss eine bzw. mehrere PowerPoint Folien in einen Film umwandeln. Diese Folien haben eine Animation von PP. Wie kann ich eine Folie mit der ganzen Animation aufnehmen bzw. geht das überhaupt?

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## ph0en1xs (2. Juli 2007)

Ich würde es mit Screencapturen versuchen.
Da nimmt ein Programm komplett auf was gerade auf deinem Monitor passiert,inklusive Mausbewegungen(falls gewünscht).
Man kann aber auch nur bestimmte Bereiche des Monitors auswählen wenn man möchte.

Es gibt da zwar einige Freeware Programme wie "Super" oder Testversionen wie "SnagIt8"
aber diese nehmen meistens mit einem Wasserzeichen,also mit ner Einblendung von irgendner Schrift auf deinem Video, oder nur 30 sek auf.

Die SnagIt8 Variante läuft aber glaube ich 30 Tage komplett ohne solche Einblendungen..
Versuch es mal damit

Link 1:
http://www.5star-shareware.com/Windows/Graphics/Screen-Capture/snag-it-download.html
Link2:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/bildbearbeitung/snagit/

Das wären jetzt meine Ratschläge


----------

